# Cracks in Ceiling - Water Damage?



## kosmic (Dec 21, 2012)

I am a complete newbie when it comes to home repair and I will hire someone to help me out. But I was wondering if people could help diagnose my problem here.

I live on the first floor of a 3 floor building. The ceiling in my bathroom has developed small cracks. This portion of the area above the tub has also seemed to sag slightly. When I press my hand gently against the ceiling and wall in this area, it seems very soft and could break easily.

Is this due to water damage from the unit above me? I have not noticed any leaking. Or is this not even a plumbing issue? These cracks were not there before and have just developed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure looks like water damage.
Pop off some of the texture and see if it's damp or moldy.


----------



## kosmic (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok so this is coming from above me correct? I'm hoping my HOA will cover this but they always duck out of paying for things...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be my guess.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I would get someone from the HOA to look at it before you take too much of it down. And take photos,lots of photos all through the process.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah -
It does look like water damage.
Don't tear anything out!
Have your "HOA" look at it!!
Before you do anything!
Could be a roof leak -could be a plumbing leak from, above you.

rossfingal


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Need a better bath fan over that shower...

Gary


----------



## RobertoAguiar (Dec 20, 2012)

Had the same problem before, its moisture from the hot showers. Get a good bath fan with high CFM number so you can avoid this in the future.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Your HOA should have absolutely nothing to do with this. If it's indeed a water leak, it would be the responsibility of whoever lives above you (or their insurance company). Or, as Roberto says, it's too much moisture from showers, the fix is on you. Get your insurance company to look at it before you tear out anything.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea, humidity from a shower seems to not be enough for that extensive paint peeling. Eventually, you should also see water stains develop.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

It looks like the shower in the unit above you may have a leak. Is that a tile shower, with tile shower floor?


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thats definitely water. try to locate the source, and go from there!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Time for you to have a talk with your upstairs neighbor. I'm sure they don't realize their shower is leaking.


----------

